

Avatar Harmony - Sync your profile pics - nathan_f77
http://avatarharmony.heroku.com/

======
nathan_f77
Read more about it here: [http://www.f-77.com/2011/04/25/avatar-harmony-sync-
your-prof...](http://www.f-77.com/2011/04/25/avatar-harmony-sync-your-profile-
pics/)

